# Could be the new Soviet fad



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ta/SOVIET+NAGANT+M1895+REVOLVER+W+ACCESSORIES


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

They recently jumped to that price...they wee 98$ about 2 years ago. Pretty good guns for the money, shoots 32 short long and mag(if I remember correctly) as well as 7.62 nagant. Heavy trigger but they're built like a brick


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wideners.com has had them for a while. $109 plus shipping.
Ammo can be a problem , and it's not that powerful of a cartridge.
Neat gun though....just not on par to the saiga 12.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> They recently jumped to that price...they wee 98$ about 2 years ago. Pretty good guns for the money, shoots 32 short long and mag(if I remember correctly) as well as 7.62 nagant. Heavy trigger but they're built like a brick


 
I had never heard of them before today. Just stumbled on it while looking on line. So it will shoot 32s?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im pretty sure you need a different cylinder to shoot the 32 through it. Even so, they are more of a collector/conversation piece then anything else.

I remember seeing stacks of them for fifty or sixty dollars at gun shows several years ago.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> They recently jumped to that price...they wee 98$ about 2 years ago. Pretty good guns for the money, shoots 32 short long and mag(if I remember correctly) as well as 7.62 nagant. Heavy trigger but they're built like a brick



They need separate cylinder to shoot 32. I had 1 years ago w/ both cylinders. They are a purty neat gun unlike most revolvers. As you squeeze the trigger the cylinder pushes forward closing the gap between the cylinder and barrel causing a better seal.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> I had never heard of them before today. Just stumbled on it while looking on line. So it will shoot 32s?


edit: jason beat me to it


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

CASH USA PAWN shop had one for like $400 awhile back, I guess they thought they had something?? I am sure it is still there if anyone wants to scoop it up.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

places like that mark stuff up for those who dont know what theyre looking at. ive become picky on businesses that i buy from in order not to fund scammers and swindlers like that


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

TraderDan said:


> CASH USA PAWN shop had one for like $400 awhile back, I guess they thought they had something?? I am sure it is still there if anyone wants to scoop it up.


 
That sounds like a deal, I hope they still have it!


----------

